# Help me choose 7.3 or 6.0



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I know this debate is like beating a dead horse but I wanted to know what you thought about the two vehicles I am comparing to get and which one you would recommend. I have never had a truck with either engine which is why I ask.

2002 7.3 Excursion with 180,000, all stock and original transmission. Good body, interior so-so, shows wear for sure.

2004 6.0 Excursion "bulletproofed" with 275, 000 miles. Body and interior better, with a 6 inch lift and tires. Orginal transmission

Both 4x4.

What say the 2 cool gang???


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

275,000 on a stock transmission and a lift with big tires is probably getting close to its time. Also just because it's "bulletproofed" doesn't mean it's going to be reliable. 7.3s are known for being reliable minus cam shaft sensor and few other minor things. Hard to say unless a huge price difference. If it was me I would buy the 7.3 if it's priced reasonable and fix interior.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would pick the 6.0. Either one would be good though.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

6.0 But I am biased. Mine is the 6.0. It is already bullet proofed and it has a way way better transmission that the 7.3 ever thought of having.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Input $14,000 into rebuilding the 6.0 in my excursion after it ate a lifter at 235,000. I just put $1800 into my 6.0 F250 after the high pressure oil pump failed at 240,000. I'll never own another 6.0. I'm so deep into these two I'll probably have to drive them until I die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

rmiller4292 said:


> Input $14,000 into rebuilding the 6.0 in my excursion after it ate a lifter at 235,000. I just put $1800 into my 6.0 F250 after the high pressure oil pump failed at 240,000. I'll never own another 6.0. I'm so deep into these two I'll probably have to drive them until I die.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What exactly did you get for 14k?....


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lots to list. Head studs, high pressure oil pump, new camshaft, front cover, new bed plate, port plugs/standpipes stc fitting, new injector harness, full engine overhaul to include head work etc. new serpentine belt, fan clutch water pump. 

I replaced a bunch of stuff that would be hard to get to later. A good chunk of the money was labor to lift the body for the overhaul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

7.3. I'm turning well over 300k on mine, stock transmission. Still drags that heavy Mako around, no issues.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

6.0 but find one with way less miles. They're out there. Plan on spending 5K on the engine to fix the oil cooler / EGR issues. 6.0 makes way more power than a 7.3 and gets good mileage.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't but either if fuel economy is a factor.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would get the 7.3L and fix the interior. The wifes Excursion Limited has a little over 200,000 on the clock and I replaced the leather...seat bottoms and steering wheel...which made it look new again. My F350 has a little over 170,000 on the clock and these vehicles have been great!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Thaks for the replies so far....as I expected it would be a split crowd!! 

A little more for the decision. It won't be a daily driver, not really concerned about gas mileage (if I was I would look at a prius!). I mainly want a larger vehicle to load up the whole family and dogs and travel with some more room. 
It will need to pull a 20.5 flush deck shallow sport (shouldn't be a problem for either)

Cost is similar for these two I am looking at...the 6.0 is about 2k more. 

Any pros and cons with power, get up and go, as well as actual ride between the two year models?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^...They are going to ride about the same given those years have leaf springs on a solid axle. You might look for a 2wd if looking for ride quality as those are independent coil springs in the front. My wifes Excursion is 2wd and my F350 is 4wd and there is a world of difference in ride. My F350 is a crew cab long bed too, so it would ride even rougher if shorter like the Excursion. Her Excursion rides like a Cadillac and has a tight turning radius...which is another perk of the 2wd. The 7.3L will have a little more power given cubic inches.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The 7.3 will not have more power. A 6.0 with the torque shift transmission will out perform.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> The 7.3 will not have more power. A 6.0 with the torque shift transmission will out perform.


I outrun them all the time in either of our 7.3L...though the Excursion really puts a hurt on them...but both are chipped with intake and exhaust work...:slimer:


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have an F350 7.3 290K replaced 2 injectors at 250k other than that just routine maintenance, My buds with the 6.0 got rid if them a long time ago. The 7.3 should be more reliable if it has been serviced regularly.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

See these videos for lots of good information on both motors.
(Ignore the Archoil hype.)

I have bulletproofed my 2005 6.0 and am really pleased with it.

I would look for a clean 2005 or newer 6.0 and have it bulletproofed to my specs. Clean, unmodified 6.0 trucks are available at a good price if you shop around. They also have the best automatic transmission, bar none.

http://powerstrokehelp.com/6liter/6-0_main.asp
http://powerstrokehelp.com/7.3liter/7-3_main.asp


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

reload56 said:


> I have an F350 7.3 290K replaced 2 injectors at 250k other than that just routine maintenance, My buds with the 6.0 got rid if them a long time ago. The 7.3 should be more reliable if it has been serviced regularly.


Do you still have the original transmission?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm sure a tuned and chippped 7.3 will outrun a stock 6.0 but a tuned and chipped 6.0 has a lot more upside.



bwguardian said:


> I outrun them all the time in either of our 7.3L...though the Excursion really puts a hurt on them...but both are chipped with intake and exhaust work...:slimer:


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I have an 02 7.3 x and in my opinion there harder to find being only made 3 yrs. At work we had 6.0s and 6.4s all but the dust while the other 7.3s are still going. I would never own a 6.0,buy the 7.3 and keep her forever.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Thaks for the replies so far....as I expected it would be a split crowd!!
> 
> A little more for the decision. It won't be a daily driver, not really concerned about gas mileage (if I was I would look at a prius!). I mainly want a larger vehicle to load up the whole family and dogs and travel with some more room.
> It will need to pull a 20.5 flush deck shallow sport (shouldn't be a problem for either)
> ...


How much power do you think you need over a 7.3 as it with the right stuff will run for ever


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> I'm sure a tuned and chippped 7.3 will outrun a stock 6.0 but a tuned and chipped 6.0 has a lot more upside.


The last 6.0L I ran in the Excursion was chipped.


----------

